# My first trail cam pics, Moultrie digital.



## GeauxLSU (Jan 9, 2006)

No exciting pics but....
FINALLY put my cam out.  Did NOT have removeable memory which I understand is supposed to aid in pics/shutter response.  I had only 6 pics taken in a week which is very strange if you'd see this trail.  Regardless here is my first ever trail cam pic.   
Does this appear to be a buck that lost his antlers already or am I imagining something there?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 9, 2006)

*And here's the other*

Not sure what happened here.   

Do you see anything in the background?   


All in all, I guess it's worth the $89 (I think it was) I paid for the camera.  Gonna' put it over a mineral lick with some external memory this week and see what we get.


----------



## t bird (Jan 9, 2006)

That's what it look like!!!!!!!! Cool pictures thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 9, 2006)

First ones a button buck. Second has another doe in the background. Nice!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 9, 2006)

That's the first fuzzy two legged deer iv'e seen.  

That kinda stuff is gonna happen no matter what camera you have. Enjoy


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 9, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> First ones a button buck. Second has another doe in the background. Nice!!


Good eye.    BUT, how do you know the one in the background is a doe?


----------



## Jasper (Jan 10, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> That's the first fuzzy two legged deer iv'e seen.



You'd be wobbling back and forth and causing fuzzy pictures too if you were a four legged animals missing two legs on the same side!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 10, 2006)

Good pics for a relatively inexpensive camera. I had one of the Moultries 35 mm and had alot of problems with it. Maybe they've gotten better with the quality. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2006)

keep em coming Phil


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 10, 2006)

nice pics.....


----------



## papagil (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice pics Thanks


----------



## leo (Jan 10, 2006)

*Good pics GeauxLSU*

Thanks for sharing 

the second pic could be the deers reaction to the focus noise ( if there is any)


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 10, 2006)

leo said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing
> 
> the second pic could be the deers reaction to the focus noise ( if there is any)


Leo,
It's digitial with a fixed focus lens.  No moving parts or related noise.  That is a little disappointing in that it was a daylight pic so it's ashame the shutter speed was that slow.  
The only thing I've heard is it is much quicker (to take a picture) from sleep mode if you use an external memory card which I now have.  I had 4 shots of apparently nothing so I'm hoping that will help.  If you notice the position of the deer in the pictures I'd have assumed it would taken the photo long before they got that close.  I'd be willing to bet my blank pics were of running trotting deer that simply made it behind the camera before it snapped the pic.  I did not test aim it so there'a  lot of variables but regardless, again, given the $ for a cheap digital, so far, I can't complain much.  Anxious to see what it will do an active mineral lick I have on the place.  
I'll put it out this week and maybe pick it up a few days later and we'll see.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 10, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 10, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Finally!


 
OK, so where are yours!


----------



## bigswamp (Jan 10, 2006)

you will still get several pics with nothing.  I think it is just the nature of those cams but for the money I think you may be satisfied.  I posted some trail came pics of ducks a while back and they were taken with the moultrie digital.  I think I paid $100 for mine.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice pics,TCs sensor from heat as well as motion.If the false pics were daytime,the sun on a bush or tree limb can set it off when a breese moves it.I set 1 of mine up on a real active trail in November and the only choice was a small pine,a front moved through and I had a full card 238 pics of mostly nothing.I normaly get 0 to 1-2 false pics a card.I get a higher # of false pics on a scrape from the licking branch moving around in the breese.
kd


----------



## Hawg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool pix,,,,Keep them coming


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 11, 2006)

Way to go Phil 
2nd pic is cool, I wonder if the deer is running toward the camera and another deer set it off - it takes about 3 sec. for that camera to shoot
Anyhow the mineral lick is a great idea - BTW set the camera to video mode after you get the SD card - you only use 2-1/2 pics for every 10 sec video


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 11, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, so where are yours!


Ill get more!


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you have the 1.3 or 3.1?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 11, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> Do you have the 1.3 or 3.1?


I'm cheap.  For $89, definitely the 1.3.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm cheap.  For $89, definitely the 1.3.


Me too.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 12, 2006)

That does mean that one is 1.3 megapixels and the other is 3.1 megapixels right? Are there any other differences/improvements because I think 1.3 is plenty for this purpose.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 12, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> That does mean that one is 1.3 megapixels and the other is 3.1 megapixels right? Are there any other differences/improvements because I think 1.3 is plenty for this purpose.


http://www.moultriefeeders.com/catalog.aspx?catID=GameCamera
Apparently the 3.1 allows you to capture temperature and moon phase as well (sort of neat).  
I don't plan to make prints so yes, the 1.3 is more than adequate for my purposes.  No idea what the 3.1 costs.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 12, 2006)

3.1 costs $169.00 at BPS. We now have a "company" trail cam that I'm testing out. I'm just hoping for a little more detail on some nite pics to help I.D. individual animals - got a coyote vid and some does - I'll post a pic later so you can see the temp and moon phase


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 12, 2006)

10-4, thanks for the info guys. I'm actually torn between going cheap and getting the moultrie 1.3 or going all out and getting the cuddeback. LSU, did you have a chance to try out the external card to see if the trigger time improved?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 12, 2006)

DCHunter said:
			
		

> 10-4, thanks for the info guys. I'm actually torn between going cheap and getting the moultrie 1.3 or going all out and getting the cuddeback. LSU, did you have a chance to try out the external card to see if the trigger time improved?


Not yet DCH,
It's either going back out tonight or tomorrow night.  I'll let you know.  Only thing is I'm giong to change the location to a mineral lick so the trigger time may be harder to determine.  I'll try and test it with some 'walk bys'.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 12, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> 3.1 costs $169.00 at BPS. We now have a "company" trail cam


Ta-ton-ka, 
Your 'company' has an interesting assortment of required equipment.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 12, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> 3.1 costs $169.00 at BPS. We now have a "company" trail cam that I'm testing out. I'm just hoping for a little more detail on some nite pics to help I.D. individual animals - got a coyote vid and some does - I'll post a pic later so you can see the temp and moon phase


Got to make sure those tax deductions are taken care of dont you?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Not yet DCH,
> It's either going back out tonight or tomorrow night.  I'll let you know.  Only thing is I'm giong to change the location to a mineral lick so the trigger time may be harder to determine.  I'll try and test it with some 'walk bys'.


OK, put a brand new battery in it and put it out Thursday evening and went back Saturday and the battery was dead and ZERO pictures.    
Put in a new battery and external memory.  We'll see....


----------



## radar (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like a button head


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 17, 2006)

I must be doing something wrong with my new 1.3 or else I got a lemon. Had it out on a well used trail. Everything seemed to be set fine, had it take 1 'event' when I walked in front of it. Checked it 4 days later. lots of tracks in front of the camera but still set on 1 event, 1 pix...battery gone from 98% to 13%. Turned it off and pulled it. Gonna try to reset it one more time and it that still doesn't work may take it back.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jan 17, 2006)

Call Moultrie! (800)653-3334   They will replace it with the new 3.1meg gamespy 200. My 1.3 had the same problem that would clear up for a short time when I hit the Diagnostic Test. Then one day it just kept taking pictures till the memory was full... Oh and the 200 is much better on the battery life too...


----------



## Double Lung (Jan 17, 2006)

I got one in sept 05.Worked good for a while then I had the same problem.Set it inside for a while then put it back out and it worked fine for a while longer.Finally one day all the display digits were all black.To late to take it back to Walmart so I called Moultrie.Tech said it was  bad display.They told me to send it to them and they will send me a new one.I sent it friday.


----------



## Double Lung (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh yea! I Use the rechargeable battery from Tractor supply and it last 5 days before I have  to recharge.I use the Moultrie charger.I`ve got some good pics with mine.Here`s one of the one I wounded.He made it thru!Still looks good!


----------



## Double Lung (Jan 17, 2006)

That`s on low resolution to!


----------



## Dub (Jan 17, 2006)

Love those trail cams....

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, put in new rechargeable batter with cheap solar charger connected.  Put it out on the 3rd and last pic was taken on the 16th and battery was dead.  43 pics, most at night (with flash) only one pic (well 2 since I have it set to take two at a time) was an apparent false trigger though there was a bird in the pic  .
Picture quality is MUCH better than the first two I posted.  
Also, for several of the night pictures there are what appears to be eyes reflecting but the height of them in the pic can't be (unless I have 10 foot tall deer walkind around.  I'll post some tonight to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DDD (Feb 20, 2006)

Coons on the sides of the trees?  Or has the infamous Big Foot posed for another camera?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2006)

Well Phil, where's those pictures?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 21, 2006)

elfiii said:
			
		

> Well Phil, where's those pictures?


Here's one.  There ain't a deer in the world that tall.


----------



## HoDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Phil,

Any possibility that the mystery eyes in the background are one of the local bovines?  The eye spacing would be about right.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 21, 2006)

HoDog said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> Any possibility that the mystery eyes in the background are one of the local bovines?  The eye spacing would be about right.


Not unless it's about 10 feet tall.  I have multiple pictures showing one or two 'eyes' and I think it's some sort of ghost reflection from the deer's eyes you can see in the photo.  It is weird.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 21, 2006)

By the way, there is a third deer in that picture.....


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, left side.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking at the eyes!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 22, 2006)

HoDog said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> Any possibility that the mystery eyes in the background are one of the local bovines?  The eye spacing would be about right.


Its a black panther hanging on to a tree getting ready to pounce on the diminishing deer herd in GA.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, 3 deer and a Yehti. I'd keep a gun loaded at all times just in case!


----------



## Brent (Feb 22, 2006)

A VERY angry Yehti.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

*My first buck pic!*

OK, I put this cam in a new place with much more sign and moved the salt block.  I put it there last Sunday and that same evening my first buck pic.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

*And then the next night....*

I assume it's the same little dude but his head color looks different.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

*A little better*

Then last night, this dude showed up.    He's a little better.  Glad he made it and very surprised he's hanging on to his gear this late.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

Always seem to have this guys arond no matter where you are.  Oh well, my first pic of them anyway.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Group of....*

And finally.
I posted all these to show some of the different capabilities, animal size/flash range etc....  In a week the cam had 20 pics and 34 events.  I have it set for 5 or 10 minute delay (can't recall right now) and 2 pics per trigger.  
Every single picture was at night, except the ones of me...    Very disappointing, 2 months after the season ended for a tract that supposedly got no hunting pressure.   
I used a recharged (first time) battery with the cheapo solar charger from BPS.  The batter was at 84% this afternoon.  We'll see....


----------



## carabrook (Mar 5, 2006)

Not bashing the price guys but we have the cuddy cameras and the differences are (1) much quicker response time (2) longer focal length (3) our battery life with duracell or energizers as they reccomend is about 4-5 months, with some pretty heavy use. The SD cards make a difference in picture quality, not sure they do anything for reactive time. I went on ebay a while back and bought two more of the cuddies, the 3.0 was 250 and the 1.3 I got for around 200. I dont personally see that much difference in the picture quality between 3 and 1.3 JMO but how much is frustration and lost opportunity worth?


----------



## carabrook (Mar 5, 2006)

last set of pictures look good phil, maybe its just a learning curve


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

carabrook said:
			
		

> Not bashing the price guys but we have the cuddy cameras and the differences are (1) much quicker response time (2) longer focal length (3) our battery life with duracell or energizers as they reccomend is about 4-5 months, with some pretty heavy use. The SD cards make a difference in picture quality, not sure they do anything for reactive time. I went on ebay a while back and bought two more of the cuddies, the 3.0 was 250 and the 1.3 I got for around 200. I dont personally see that much difference in the picture quality between 3 and 1.3 JMO but how much is frustration and lost opportunity worth?


Cara,
I put a card in it and the rechargeable battery since I first posted.  Since then, I've had no blank pictures and after a week the battery is still at 84%.  No doubt the Cuddy's are nice.  4 month batter life is amazing!  
For $89 though, it appears these are worth it.  Not to mention, if it grows legs and walks away, I'll be ticked but  only about $89 worth of ticked.   
Having said that, I'd eventually like to get a GameTrakker Digital Ranger to have the removeable camera but they are $400 and apparently NOBODY on this site has one to give any feedback.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

carabrook said:
			
		

> last set of pictures look good phil, maybe its just a learning curve


And I'm a slow learner....


----------



## CharlesH (Mar 5, 2006)

Your pictures are looking good Phil, and your place is looking promising


----------



## Woody (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great Phil.

Ever thought about leasing your place?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 5, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> Looks great Phil.
> 
> Ever thought about leasing your place?


Woody,
Actually yes.  I'd need to at least cover my taxes though.  It's approximately $55 per acre!  
Apparently the only one dumb enough to pay that is..... me.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Woody,
> 
> Apparently the only one dumb enough to pay that is..... me.



Now I don't know about all 'at. I've done dumber stuff.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 5, 2006)

*Not sure what it is...*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Not sure what happened here.
> 
> Do you see anything in the background?




I think I DO see something...


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2006)

Man, that guy shows up everywhere! Does he ever drink any of that beer or does he just carry it around all over the place?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> And finally.
> I posted all these to show some of the different capabilities, animal size/flash range etc....  In a week the cam had 20 pics and 34 events.  I have it set for 5 or 10 minute delay (can't recall right now) and 2 pics per trigger.
> Every single picture was at night, except the ones of me...    Very disappointing, 2 months after the season ended for a tract that supposedly got no hunting pressure.
> I used a recharged (first time) battery with the cheapo solar charger from BPS.  The batter was at 84% this afternoon.  We'll see....


Left it out there and in the next 3 days there were 98 pics!   Every single one a flash pic with deer in it!   After that many flashes, the battery was done.  
Getting my Leaf River IR today.  Looking forward to it.  No complaints on the Moultrie at all now but the IR video should be real nice.


----------

